# Platinum Managed Funds (Japan Fund, International etc)



## clowboy (30 December 2005)

Hey everyone.

I have been interested in platinum managed funds for a while now and in particular the japanese fund and international fund (~70% exposure to japan).

Given that until recently the min investment was $50 000 it has been a bit out of my depth.  Recently they have changed the min to $25 000 which has sparked my interest again but it is still a fair bit more than I would like to invest in this particular avenue.

They also have a "fund" that mimics the international fund which is listed on the ASX under the code PMC.

This obviously apeals becuase the min then becomes $500 (minimum share holding).

The share price is always well above NTA though and this makes me hesitant as I'd rather invest in the managed fund at "real value" than in an overinflated share price.

The latest monthly report has the net asset backing (is this the same as NTA?) at $1.6943 with a share price of $2.17 putting it at a 47c premium.

It also states that retained earnings are 58cps.

Does this mean that they have assets at ~$1.70 per share and cash per share of $0.58?

Ill attach the pdf so you can follow what I am saying.

Basically I want to know if I am getting the same value for money investing through the shares as if I was to invest in the managed fund.


Thanks


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (4 January 2006)

*Re: Platinum funds*

Someone mentioned Global Platinuim..anyone know about them??


----------



## bruham (20 January 2006)

*Re: Platinum funds*

Clowboy,

I invested $30,000 with them four years ago, in their International funds.
Lost a few dollars in the first two years. 
Now they're flying. 
My return is 37.25% to 31st December 05.
If I had more some spare cash at the time I would have put it into their International Brands Fund.
Choosing between the two funds was a toss up.
My decision now is, do I pull it out as a deposit for another investment property? 

bruham.


----------



## Odysseus (9 February 2006)

*Re: Platinum funds*

I have used Platinum at various times. I would not use all of their funds, but unhesitatingly recommend at this stage both the Japan and the Asia funds. Both are not only well managed, and by no means index funds (the approach is value-oriented) but they are also operating in countries likely to have faster-growing economies and sharemarkets than Australia in the next few years. Asians are now not only producing much, but also growing into keen consumers. Their stockmarkets are often still modestly priced. Japan is recovering, and stong economies like "greater China", India and Korea, are roaring away. Platinum has a long record of success in this part of the world, even during periods of weakness. Remember: they pay out capital gains, and you do pay tax over those. Otherwise: fine. Avoid the large International fund (too big), but the Brands fund is also excellent.


----------



## RichKid (9 June 2006)

*Re: Platinum funds (Japan Fund, International etc)*

Here's a review of the Platinum Japan Fund by Fat Prophets from May 2005 (I Googled it so if the link doesn't work you may have to do the same): http://www.sharecafe.com.au/prophet.asp?a=AV&ai=2239


----------

